# Always good for a laugh…



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 22, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE...ICYCLE-MONARK-/174851367145?campid=5335809022


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2021)

Archived;
bidding has begun...
*YOU ARE BIDDING ON A RARE UNIQUE ANTIQUE DELTA SILVER RAY SCHWINN MOTOBIKE HEADLIGHT PREWAR BICYCLE 1930’s. HAS TYPICAL WEAR FROM AGE SO IT IS NOT PERFECT. THIS DELTA LIGHT HAS A BOLT IN THE VERY BACK OF IT. I HAVE NEVER SEEN ON LIKE THIS. VERY SOLID PIECE. THE 2 TABS ON THE FRONT PIECE (picture 7) ARE BOTH THERE, BUT ON IS BROKE JUST AT THE VERY TOP. COULD BE EASILY REPAIRED BY SOMEONE THAT KNOWS WHAT TO DO. BOTH THOSE TABS HOLD THE FRONT PIECE TO THE BACK PIECE. THE TABS SLIDE IN NICELY BUT BECAUSE A VERY SMALL SECTION OF ONE TAB IS MISSING IT WOULD NEED TO BE REPAIRED TO HOLD THE PIECE TOGETHER TIGHTLY BECAUSE IT COMES OFF EASILY.


PLEASE LOOK CLOSELY AT DETAILS FOR CONDITION. I CAN TAKE ADDITIONAL PHOTOS IF NEEDED. CAME FROM PRIVATE COLLECTION OF AN OLD RETIRED BIKE COLLECTOR.

THANKS FOR LOOKING.






































*
not mine; ends Sat.07/24

CABE Class,
is the funny part how much it's gonna sell for???😜


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 23, 2021)

I sent him a message detailing what it was off of a few days ago… no response. No update.. no honor among thieves…


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 23, 2021)

Early light from a 34 silver king.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 23, 2021)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Early light from a 34 silver king.View attachment 1450648
> 
> View attachment 1450649



Nice Schwinn motorbike


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 23, 2021)

What is it off of?


Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I sent him a message detailing what it was off of a few days ago… no response. No update.. no honor among thieves…


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 23, 2021)

The ones that came on car's had the screw in the back! Bicycle one's had screws on the side!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 23, 2021)

Sent a message and said anyone that knows Schwinn's knows that came off a schwinn.... lmao


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 23, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Sent a message and said anyone that knows Schwinn's knows that came off a schwinn.... lmao



Sorry, he said anyone that knows Schwinn's knows it came off a schwinn


----------



## Keith7 (Jul 23, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Sorry, he said anyone that knows Schwinn's knows it came off a schwinn



Someone said I should get on THE CABE now…so here I am. They told me to look up this thread. Why are people ruthless? I never said that above statement. BFGforme please show them a screen shot of that exact email (if I said that). I’m just trying to sell some bicycle parts for an old timer collector and this is what you guys do?


----------



## ratrodz (Jul 23, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> The ones that came on car's had the screw in the back! Bicycle one's had screws on the side!!




You are half right…
The early Silverkings(1934) as stated above came with a single large screw in the back.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2021)

Keith7 said:


> Someone said I should get on THE CABE now…so here I am. They told me to look up this thread. Why are people ruthless? I never said that above statement. BFGforme please show them a screen shot of that exact email (if I said that). I’m just trying to sell some bicycle parts for an old timer collector and this is what you guys do?



I copy/pasted description and pics so discussion happens.🙂
Welcome to the CABE @Keith7 
CABE class is where we learn from discussion and Pics.
Nobody knows everything; we can all learn old things as well as new.
Try not to take stuff too personal.
Thanks for helping out an "old timer collector".
You can list here without the fees, and sell to old timers and New collectors too.
(Check the rules please.)https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-bicycle-parts-accessories-ephemera-rules.32869/
Have fun!
Not all Schwinns are in the Catalogs: 1936 Electric😍🥰😜


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 26, 2021)

the early lights with a screw in the back and a screw in flashlight bulb is bicycle - if the bulb has the 2 prongs on the back it is automobile


----------

